
YesGraph For Teams: Get Your Whole Company Engaged in Hiring - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/yesgraph-for-teams/
======
alooPotato
Just tried out your free product and its great. One thing that really
prevented me from using it more was it was hard to pick connectors.

I wish the system matched my linkedin contacts to my gmail contacts so I
didn't have to go find each email address in gmail. Most of the suggestions
required me to enter an email address.

~~~
ivankirigin
Thanks for the feedback. We're going to make an invite link much more
prominent, which will help you get more people invited.

Also, we're going to try to correlate emails with facebook and linkedin social
identities to make it easier to message them.

If you want to help make our system better, connect all your data:
[https://www.yesgraph.com/account/settings/connections](https://www.yesgraph.com/account/settings/connections)

I'd actually love to come by your office for a sourcing session:
[http://blog.yesgraph.com/searchlight-
meetings/](http://blog.yesgraph.com/searchlight-meetings/)

ivan@yesgraph.com

------
ivankirigin
We didn't run a comprehensive study on pricing. We're probably going to get a
lot of people asking for a site license and maybe a discount. At least we
didn't price based on fees for placement, as mentioned in the post.

Any thoughts here?

